# Applet in HTML-Datei einbinden



## MaxP0W3R (21. Jul 2004)

Hi,

ich bin PHP - Programmierer und arbeite mich gerade in Java ein.

Habe eine Normale Java-Appliaktion erstellt (Hello World ^^) -> kein Problem

jetzt wollte ich das selbe mit dem Applet machen, habe aus einem Tutorial direkt von SUn was kopiert, und mit java kann ich es in Bytecode verwandeln, aber die Anzeige im Aplletviewer bringt mir nur die meldung *Warnung: <object>-Marke erfordert Code-Attribut* und der IE zeigt so ein Symbol wie er es sonst bei nichtgefundenen Bildern zeigt.

Ich habe gesucht, einmal nach der Fehlermeldung, dann nach Object und nach "in HTML" einbinden, aber nichts braucbarees gefunden, ich habe mir auf de. selfhtml.org die object syntax angesehen, und denke ich habe alles richtg übernommen.

Hier das java Programm:



> import java.applet.*;
> import java.awt.*;
> 
> public class firstapplet extends Applet
> ...



Hier der HTML Code



> <body>
> <object classid="java:firstapplet.class" codetyte="application/java-vm" width="200"
> height="200"></object>
> </body>



Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar, auch für Hinweise nach was ich suchen soll 

cya max

P.S: auf selfhtml ist ein Tippfehler, im Java beispiel steht codetyte statt codetype


----------



## DP (21. Jul 2004)

bei mir werden wg. meiner firewall z.b. keine applets angezeigt...


----------



## MaxP0W3R (21. Jul 2004)

Ich teste alles lokal, der rechner selbst hat keine Firewall, aber es ist ein Router vorhanden, aber es findet ja keine Datenkommunikation statt, oder ?

Die htm Datei und die .class datei sind im selben verzeichnis


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Jul 2004)

```
<html>
  <head><title>firstapplet</title></head>
  <body> 
    <applet code="firstapplet.class" width=200 height=200>
    </applet> 
  </body>
</html>
```
Das ist die alte Schreibweise, mit der noch jeder Browser klar kommt.


----------



## MaxP0W3R (21. Jul 2004)

Das hatte ich am Anfang, jetzt zeigt er mir ein 200 mal 200 grosses graues Feld an

Ist die Standardschriftfarbe grau ? *sich wunder

habe IE version 6.00.2800

edit: im Appletviewer läufts jetzt


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Jul 2004)

Kompiliere den Applet-Code mal mit:
*javac firstapplet.java -target 1.1*

Und dann kannst Du hier noch etwas über die Hintergründe lesen:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4936


----------



## MaxP0W3R (21. Jul 2004)

OK, jetzt funktioniert es 

Danke für den Link, hab den zwar über die Suche gefunden, hätte den aber wohl mal bis zum Ende lesen sollen  :roll:  war aber der Meinung dass es daran nicht liegen könnte, dachte eher an einen Fehler im Programm&HTML Code

danke für die schnelle hilfe, dann kann ich ja jetzt richtig loslegen

cya max


----------



## alex-t (27. Jul 2004)

@L-ectron-X

die compileranweisung bedeutet wohl, dass man auf die 1.1er plattform kompiliert. aber was ist denn wenn man die 1.4er einsetzen möchte/muss?


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Jul 2004)

Das kann er natürlich auch tun, warum auch nicht?
Es ist sogar ein Muss, wenn er ein JApplet kompilieren will.
Allerdings ist die Zeit für JApplets im Internet noch nicht reif, weil die meisten Benutzer immer noch veraltete MS-VMs auf ihren Systen installiert haben. Das heißt, sie werden ein (J)Applet, wenn es mit einer Compiler-Version nach 1.1.8 kompiliert wurde nicht benutzen können.
Wenn man ein sehr leistungsfähiges (J)Applet auf seinen Webseiten anbieten möchte, muss der Benutzer auch die Möglichkeit bekommen, sich eine aktuelle JRE herunter zu laden.
OK, für einen DSL-Benutzer ist das kein Problem. Ein Modem- oder IDSN-Benutzer überlegt sich schon, ob er sich 30 MB für ein Applet unbekanntem Nutzens herunter läd.


----------



## alex-t (27. Jul 2004)

es geht speziel um eine anwendung, die in einem speziellen personenkreis zum einsatz kommt. von daher ist es überhaupt nicht relevant.

ausserdem dauert es gar nicht länger sich den java plugin zu laden, als z.b. eine flash plugin. undletzteres erscheint bei weitem häufiger. 
man kann da natürlich länger über den sinn und unsinn des ganzen diskutieren, aber was ist denn mit dem falls, dass man wirklich auf die funktionalitäten von 1.4 angewiesen ist? ausserdem kenne ich bereits die eine oder andere fertige version, in der das doch läuft. 1.3 + package + browser. hier der html auszug:


<object classid="clsid:8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93" id="article_applet" width="100%" height="100%"
	codebase="http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-1_3_1_02-win.cab#Version=1,3,1,2">
	<param name="code" value="com.site.SiteApplet" />
	<param name="archive" value="site.jar" />
	<param name="type" value="application/x-java-applet;jpi-version=1.3.1_02" />
	<param name="scriptable" value="true" />
	<param name="mayscript" value="true" />
	<param name="fieldid" value="article" />
	<param name="codebase" value="." />
	<param name="showsubmitbutton" value="false" />
	<param name="basefontface" value="Verdana" />
	<param name="basefontsize" value="14" />
	<param name="codeview" value="true" />
	<param name="appletbgcolor" value="white" />
	<param name="docbaseurl" value="http://www.sitepoint.com/" />
	<param name="imglisturl" value="http://www.sitepoint.com/graphics/imglist.php" />
	<param name="linkurls" value="2" />
	<param name="linkurls.1" value="mailto:" />
	<param name="linkurls.2" value="http://www.sitepoint.com/article.php/" />
	<param name="tableclasses" value="2" />
</object>


----------

